

Ask HN: Extraordinary people who have inspired you - as

I've started reading biographies lately out of a desire to study actual success outside of any theoretical ideas. The definition of success here is broader than just financial success. I'm looking for anyone who lead a particularly interesting, inspiring, or worthwhile life.<p>A few people who were influential to me:<p>Richard Branson<p>Dean Kamen<p>Richard Feynman<p>PG (our obvious common denominator)
======
wheels
Gary Simmons: Local sys-op and owner of used car lot. Helped me set up my BBS
when I was a teenager.

Mr. Edwards: 6th grade science teacher, leader of the Sour Lake Elementary
Model Rocket Club.

Uncle Todd: Showed me my first computer (Apple II), fed me with electronics,
bought me my first decent soldering iron.

Professer Hahn: Had the patience to walk me through physics that was way over
my head, because he believed I could do it and was so excited about it. We
eventually co-published a paper.

Steve Koster: Web early-bird, ex-boss. Taught me stuff about design. Gave me
the freedom to hack on cool stuff and get paid for it.

All of those people have done infinitely more to inspire me than anyone on
your list. The difference? They're people that believed in me and acted on
that.

Could I propose a new rule? No more fawning over Paul on this site. It's just
kind of yucky.

~~~
as
The list was of people who'd inspired you. I was honest. Besides, admiration
is not fawning.

------
jgrahamc
Three people:

1\. My daughter. She's not yet 5. She's inspirational because watching a small
child come to grips with the world and discover it makes you look again at
things you take for granted and see them as new again.

For example, I showed her the pendulum of a clock and how it swings back and
forth based on its length (not the size of the weight or the angle it starts
at). The length of a pendulum counting seconds is where we get the length one
metre from. So time and space come together in such a simple thing. Also you
can use a pendulum to show the rotation of the earth.

So many simple and beautiful things to discover. Also, the original
measurement of the metre was done by Mersenne of primes fame. BTW, did you
ever notice how children count things by pointing at them one by one and
saying the number? That sort of counting let's you can go straight to Cantor's
pairing function that the number of rationals is the same as the number of
naturals. It's child's play.

(OK, better stop of I'm going to turn into James Burke:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Connections_>(TV_series))

2\. My A level Advanced Maths teacher who told me that there was "a Group,
Ring or Field lurking in every corner". He showed me the beauty of logic and
studying systems specified by a few axioms.

3\. When I was about 6 years old my parents took me to Cambridge for a couple
of days organized by the National Association for Gifted Children
(<http://www.nagcbritain.org.uk/>) where I remember clearly a man (no doubt a
Cambridge don) explaining to me the theoretical operation of a computer. It
was only years later that I realized that he had explained the operation of a
Turing Machine. I was utterly fascinated.

------
airhadoken
Ben Franklin, for me. It seems like it will take the rest of my life to get a
full picture of how his mind worked.

~~~
rms
For anyone who hasn't read it: The autobiography of Ben Franklin!
<http://www.gutenberg.org/etext/148>

Also: it's been a year since this has been submitted. I think dupes should be
allowed once a year. Does everyone think this is ok to submit?

------
euccastro
Agrelo (grade school teacher and cultural agitator)

Friggi (ex coworker)

Nietzsche

G. J. Sussman

Will Wright

Danielle Bunten

Tim Peters

PG

Norvig

------
bayareaguy
Mohandas K. Gandhi, Howard Zinn, Noam Chomsky

Just to add a little to the ideas vs execution debate: stories of people whose
ideas were not recognized in their time (e.g. Hermann Grassmann) generally
interest me more, especially when the reasons for their failures provide
lessons from which to learn.

------
FleursDuMal
Ben Franklin, Richard Feynman, William Blake, Dylan Thomas, Marcus Aurelius

------
jobeyonekenobi
Honestly? Ray Kurzweil.

------
dcurtis
Warren Buffet, of course.

And many, many others.

~~~
tonystubblebine
For being rich? Or for having being able to think independently and for
spending his whole life doing something he loves? Either way, he's got a lot
to look up to.

------
tjr
Noah Webster. Guy Steele. Bill Cosby.

------
rw
In order:

Gandhi, Einstein, Alinsky.

